
Augmented reality shopping app provides better information on ‘free range’ eggs - oska
https://www.choice.com.au/food-and-drink/meat-fish-and-eggs/eggs/articles/choice-free-range-egg-app
======
navbaker
As I read this, all I could picture was the skit from Portlandia where the
characters went to the farm where the chicken on the menu was raised.

